# Fuji Team Issue or Orbea Orca



## cdeason (Sep 13, 2005)

I am looking at a 2005 Fuji Team Issue frame for $1000 or a 2006 Orbea Orca for $ 2200. Both fit well and both ride well. The Orca is a little more smooth. But I am thinking that at twice the cost, it is not worth it. Looking for feedback.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well, all I can say is...*

one is a Fuji, and the other is an ORBEA. One of the oldest brands of bicyles with more history than most brands combined. It's the Bianchi of Spain. I know it's hard maybe to rationalize, but definately go with the Orbea. I've got an Opal and LOVE it. PLUS, it comes with a lifetime warranty. You won't be disappointed guaranteed!


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Fujis aren't that bad. I mean, they're pretty good. I'd never ride one, but I would certainly never ride an Orbea, either. Fuji sponsored the team I was on last year, and the Team Issue frames were pretty nice..._are_ pretty nice - a friend of mine still rides one, and except for the p-o-s FSA cranks, still likes it. To be sure, having seen the Fuji TI inside and out, I would never, ever consider spending more than twice the price on an Orbea that was probably made by the same nine year old in Taiwan.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Fuji has been making bikes for a long time

My riding partner rides a Fuji and he has no problems keeping pace with our friends who ride $5000+ Look and Time bikes

Fuji is a better value then the Orbea IMO and dont take serious anyones advice around here that owns ONE of the two bikes in question, what do you think they will say (look above). 

Get the Fuji frame and take the 1200 you saved from not buying the Orbea and get higher end components. 

Fuji is one of the better buys out there, period


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Think about what you enjoy about the sport and what you don't care for. For some, there's much satisfaction in hearing people say something nice about their bike. Others prefer to show up with less flashy and unloved equipment and let their legs to do the talking. Figure out where you fit into this and base your decision on that.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

As someone who has ridden both and bought neither (went for Merlin instead), I figure i would throw my 2 cents in. I liked both bikes but for different reasons. The Fuji was great for climbing and sprinting but for rides longer than 20 miles that super stiff frame really started to get to me Great for short rides and crits if that what you are in to. The Orbea was very smooth and still light and fast but not as stiff as the Fuji. I liked the orbea better but I dont race anymore and go more for comfort. Unfortunately the Orbeas come in a 51 and next size was a 54 and i was kinda in between sizes so i couldnt fit quite right. I probably put about 80-100 miles on both in varied terrain. I believe they are both good bikes it just depends on what you are looking for. Good luck


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Orbea...comes with a lifetime warranty.


And Fuji, at least for their carbon frames, only offers a 5 year warranty.


----------

